# This Might Be Of Interest Here



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Amongst my different areas of watch collecting interests one is of the Waterbury rotary watches also known as long winds. They were made from 1878 until 1895 in Waterbury, Connecticut and were also sometimes called "the poor mans tourbillon" since the movement rotates inside the case once per hour. They had a duplex escapement and were the first watch affordable by the common man in the US. They had a 9 foot long mainspring that used the inside of the case as a barrel and required 150 turns to fully wind. Along with the watches I have also amassed a collection of advertisements, hand bills, and booklets on them. I have written an article on these watches that will be published in August in the NAWCC Bulletin.

My collection is currently on loan to, and exhibited by, the American Clock and Watch Museum in Bristol, Connecticut. here are photos of the exhibit.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Fascinating Bill and what a superb collection :thumbsup: Will you be able to post the published article here come August?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Nick, unfortunately I don't think I will be able to publish it here. The NAWCC has the bulletin articles available online but only for members. After I see the published article and any editing I might be able to do someting with my submitted text but I sort of doubt it.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I can understand that Bill, fascinating nonetheless. Out of interest, how long did it take you to amass such a collection and did each watch come paired with it's outer of did you have to source those separately?


----------

